# Let Us Pray...



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like a job busted out and I got hired on with a guy I used to work for. Problem is 3-4 days of hanging before the other jobs breaks loose for framing of metal studs.

Problem with this is my old 47 year old busted up ass is going to die in these 3-4 days of rocking.

With two spinal surgeries under my belt and my 48th coming in 3 weeks I need my Drywall Brothers to pray, or send good vibes my way so I won't curl up and die from the 12' 5/8 coming down the pike.

Drywall is a young man's sport!

More good news, which is why this guy most likely hired me, is that I secured a commercial GC license, 20k bond and 1 million dollar insurance to start a new company with two of my best buddys.

It' very possible my old employer wants me off this computer and bids.

Did I say we have a minority business license?

Anyway, I'm facing a world of hurt Wednesday!
HELP!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

My dad is 63 and we were hanging 16 foot 5/8ths last week. Sooooooo, I think you will make it through lol

Good luck on the new ventures! 



Opps, just read about the surgeries, that's a different ball of wax. Good luck!


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

boo hoo.i doubt you,l get alot of simpathy arond here.by back herts before i get up ,2 knee sugerys,eyes went bad at about 45,feet hurt,neck hurts,arthritus,hemroids,elbows bother me,shoulder pain usualy gets me out of bed at 5 am each day .But i,m only 57.my advice,by a bottle of exedrin and power threw,you,l be fine !!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

alltex said:


> boo hoo.i doubt you,l get alot of simpathy arond here.by back herts before i get up ,2 knee sugerys,eyes went bad at about 45,feet hurt,neck hurts,arthritus,hemroids,elbows bother me,shoulder pain usualy gets me out of bed at 5 am each day .But i,m only 57.my advice,by a bottle of exedrin and power threw,you,l be fine !!


 I have all the same symptons,,,,,,cept the hemroids(I am a perfect arsehole)

BUt I'm 58 and still hanging,,,, just remember to put your big boy britches on,,,you'll do fine


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have all the same symptons,,,,,,cept the hemroids(I am a perfect arsehole)
> 
> BUt I'm 58 and still hanging,,,, just remember to put your big boy britches on,,,you'll do fine


Capt-three sheetrock in the wind.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

1 spinal surgery will lead to 9 more. I have seen It happen too many times . those docs. want$$ ,NOT SAYING..zendik didn't have a serious back problem that needed cuttin..but I am 43 ..I have had sprained /pulled /torn muscles/ I was down for 6 weeks in 99 the doc said we need to cut ..I said no! I got over it ,,and moved on.. Stay away from the back crackers[chiropractor] They hurt more than they help.. I had back problems up untill my late 30s..I walked on eggshells not knowing when the next looking at the ceiling and not being able to roll over would come.. but In my mid 40s I feel OK..not great,,just OK! The back problems went away ,,I still have those Kiwi man moments ,,when I get up out of bed and the back goes out ,,but it's not as bad as it use to be..granted,, I started hanging rock before my body stopped growing..15. I did it to myself! No regrets!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm 49 and love to whine and complain ( I'msure everyone knows:whistling2. But I would say 75% of my fellow tradesmen I whine to, are always older than me, I'm just a young pup, so I'm told:blink:

Plus I love it when I get to rock, I started out as a drywaller. It's one of the few times I get up early to go to work. I get all excited about it. Plus I find it helps heal some of ill's and pain from taping all the time. Sorta feels good on the body:yes:

But good luck anyhow, But I won't say a pray for you..... Because we all know God likes tapers better than drywallers so........


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm 49 and love to whine and complain ( I'msure everyone knows:whistling2. But I would say 75% of my fellow tradesmen I whine to, are always older than me, I'm just a young pup, so I'm told:blink:


Hey OldBuck, I'm 48 so you're an old fart to me.........ya feel better now fella? :whistling2:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Measure and screw. He provides two other workers to cut and carry. Everybody throws overhead or use a lifter.

Just tell the guy you'll come in on those conditions and you're not interested in humping boards from the stack to the room all day. Presumably you're there for your skill and experience, not to be someone elses grunt worker.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm running 45 don't feel over 38 40 quitcha sniveling, blew some board on the other day


----------

